
Getting Back into Interviewing Shape - bonobo886
https://www.beta-neil.com/posts/a-new-job/
======
conorh
I find it incredibly depressing that the current state of interviews for many
companies is _still_ a bunch of algorithm problems that test how much time
you've spent grinding through leetcode. Like many other things we've optimized
on what is easy to test, rather than what is relevant.

~~~
bonobo886
Totally agree. There are a lot of companies that are trying to improve this:
[https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards).

~~~
conorh
What was your experience though when interviewing?

~~~
bonobo886
Overall it went really well. I'd say 50% - 60% of my interviews followed the
standard whiteboard style questions combined with some type of take home exam.

I interviewed with over 50 companies, reached onsites at about 30, rejected 10
myself, and was rejected by 10. I ended up with about 18 offers.

I'd say the curriculum and program helped, but ultimately so much of
interviewing goes into how the interviewer is feeling at the moment. You can
write the best, most well tested code or most optimal solution for an
algorithm question, but if the interviewer just doesn't like you, you're
hosed.

Overall I'm happy with the outcome of this process, and would probably engage
in something similar if going through the interview process again.

------
bonobo886
In February 2020, I decided to get back on the job market after 5 years. I was
really worried about my interviewing skills, knowing that after 5 years they
weren't as sharp as I'd like. This is how I got back into interviewing shape.

